# Warum sind LC-Power angeblich so schlecht?



## RiderPlaysLP (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mich mal gefragt, wieso die Netzteile von LC-Power als so schlecht sein sollen. Immer wieder wird mir an den Kopf geworfen, dass die sich nie so einen China-Müll in den PC bauen würden. Es heißt, die gingen sehr schnell kaputt, hätten nicht so viel Power wie behauptet und würden beim defekt die gesamte anlage durch hauen.
Ich persönlich habe ein LC Power LC6450GPv2, und zuvor ein LC350. Beim LC350 ist mir ein schraubendreher hinten rein gefallen, und es gab einen knall. Dann hat sich das NT verabschiedet, die elektronik hat es aber (Dank einer schmelzsicherung) problemlos überstanden. Und ich habe noch nie etwas von den vermeindlichen Makel der LC-Power NT mitbekommen. Mein NT ist leise, gibt volle Power und sieht gut aus. Also: Warum werden die denn wirklich als so schlecht bezeichnet?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Mai 2015)

RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> Also: Warum werden die denn wirklich als so schlecht bezeichnet?



Weils bei den allermeisten Modellen zutrifft (Ausgenommen LC9X50, LC7300 und Legion X2). Schau dir entsprechende Tests an, dann siehst du´s


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

Einfach mal lesen.
LC-Power LC6550GP2 im Test: Dieses Netzteil bestätigt die Regel - ComputerBase


----------



## S754 (14. Mai 2015)

Ganz einfach: LC-Power verwendet minderwertige Bauteile, um so den günstigen Preis machen zu können. Allerdings sind bei weitem nicht alle LC-Power Netzteile schlecht, dieses wird z.B. sogar ab und zu hier auf PCGH empfohlen: LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2015)

Wie immer bei Netzteilen ist nicht ein Hersteller insgesamt mist -- MS Tech mal ausgenommen  -- sondern immer nur bestimmte Modelle.
Es gibt auch brauchbare Modelle von LC Power.


----------



## Stueppi (14. Mai 2015)

RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mal gefragt, wieso die Netzteile von LC-Power als so schlecht sein sollen. Immer wieder wird mir an den Kopf geworfen, dass die sich nie so einen China-Müll in den PC bauen würden.


Sie werden nicht als China-Müll bezeichnet, sondern als Chinaböller und das ist wörtlich zu nehmen.


----------



## Amon (14. Mai 2015)

Das LC9550 ist in seiner Preisklasse gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Atent123 (14. Mai 2015)

Das sind dann die Leute die eine Enermax oder Corsair CWT NT empfehlen


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Mai 2015)

Du kannst einem NT nicht "ansehen", ob es gut ist.

Du musst es aufschrauben (lebensgefährlich, wenn der Kondensator geladen ist), die Lötqualität und Ansteuerung ansehen (Schutzschaltungen) und es außerdem an ein Oszillskop bei verschiedenen Lasten und Lastwechseln messen.

Erst dann, weißt du ob es taugt oder eine Gefahr für deine verbaute Hardware darstellt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Das LC9550 ist in seiner Preisklasse gar nicht mal so schlecht.



Was P/L betrifft


----------



## Syrok (20. Mai 2015)

Hey ich kenn n LC Power Netzteil das ich vor 8 ! Jahren gekauft habe, is jetzt schon in 3. hand  und mittlerweile den 4. rechner befeuert (sogar nen Phenom X2 955 mit ner HD 270x) und es läuft und läuft und läuft ^^


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2015)

So ein Rechner mit einer R9 270X braucht ja auch nichts.


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich das recht zusammen fasse, liegt es also an den Kiddies die "hochwertige" markennetzteile kaufen, und schon einen verspotten, wenn sie nur LC-Power hören, oder? Denn genau so scheint es mir. Diejenigen gucken garnicht erst welches Modell es ist. Sofort wird gesagt "Das ist ein China-Böller" oder dergleichen. Dabei ist das LC6450GPv2 nun wirklich Leise, leistungsstark und sieht auch gut aus. Wenn ich nicht irre, war in der gebrauchsanweisung damals sogar von einem überspannungsschutz die rede..


----------



## Exception (21. Mai 2015)

Du hast den Thread entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden. Schon in Beitrag #3 ist ein aussagekräftiger Test zu deinem Netzteil,  bzw. einem Schwestermodell.


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (21. Mai 2015)

Ich rede ja auch nicht von den hier genannten kriterien. Ich meine wegen den anderen, die mir im alltag so begegnen. Aus spaß stellen wir unsere systeme gegenüber, und sobald man was vom LC-Power NT hört, heißt es "Schlechtes Netzteil". 
Ich weiß dass das NT und ein paar andere der serie gut sind, nur was mich stört sind die ohne ahnung die immer den markenkram kaufen weil er angeblich so viel besser sei


----------



## Atent123 (21. Mai 2015)

RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht von den hier genannten kriterien. Ich meine wegen den anderen, die mir im alltag so begegnen. Aus spaß stellen wir unsere systeme gegenüber, und sobald man was vom LC-Power NT hört, heißt es "Schlechtes Netzteil".
> Ich weiß dass das NT und ein paar andere der serie gut sind, nur was mich stört sind die ohne ahnung die immer den markenkram kaufen weil er angeblich so viel besser sei



Du kannst sie ja darüber belehren das die meisten "Marken" die Sachen auch nur einkaufen und ihren Sticker drauf kleben.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2015)

RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht von den hier genannten kriterien. Ich meine wegen den anderen, die mir im alltag so begegnen. Aus spaß stellen wir unsere systeme gegenüber, und sobald man was vom LC-Power NT hört, heißt es "Schlechtes Netzteil".
> Ich weiß dass das NT und ein paar andere der serie gut sind, nur was mich stört sind die ohne ahnung die immer den markenkram kaufen weil er angeblich so viel besser sei



Ich fasse es mal zusammen:

Es gibt nicht *den *schlechten Hersteller, sondern immer nur brauchbare und nicht brauchbare Modelle.
Dein Netzteil ist aber unterer Durchschnitt bis Mist.
Das ist nun mal so und das sind die Fakten.
Was du daraus machst, musst du wissen.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Mai 2015)

RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht von den hier genannten kriterien. Ich meine wegen den anderen, die mir im alltag so begegnen. Aus spaß stellen wir unsere systeme gegenüber, und sobald man was vom LC-Power NT hört, heißt es "Schlechtes Netzteil".
> Ich weiß dass das NT und ein paar andere der serie gut sind, nur was mich stört sind die ohne ahnung die immer den markenkram kaufen weil er angeblich so viel besser sei



In deinem Fall haben sie aber recht. (Gut geraten)


----------



## poiu (22. Mai 2015)

LC Power ist eine alte Marke und verkauft tonnen von Netzteilen und ja die hatten mal viele schlechte NT im Programm die wortwörtlich explodiert sind, der Ruf ist teilweise schon gerechtfertigt.

Aber die haben auch viel brauchbares im Programm einiges wurde genannt, auch die neuen GP3 sind für den  Preis brauchbar , aber der Ruf ist halt einbetoniert


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (28. Mai 2015)

folgendes: WENN ich jetzt das NT auswechseln wollte, aber trotzdem keine marken wie BeQuiet, Enermax ETC. möchte, wäre das tolerierbar? Z.b. das Sharkoon WPM600, oder das LC Power LC6600. Selbstverständlich will ich kein fertig gesleevtes NT haben. Das hat einfach 0 wert für mich, und wertloses soll nicht in mein system. Ich lege immer selbst Hand an, also werde ich es auch lieber selber von Hand Sleeven. 

Bevor es wieder zu meckern gibt: Ich weiß dass das bescheuert klingt. Aber mein gesamtes system ist total anders als die systeme anderer. ALLES habe ich von Hand gemacht. beim einbau nie hilfe gehabt, und wo ich nur konnte selbst hand an gelegt. Ein Netzteil einzubauen, das fertig gesleevt ist wäre einfach 08/15 schrott der nicht da rein passt.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Mai 2015)

RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> folgendes: WENN ich jetzt das NT auswechseln wollte, aber trotzdem keine marken wie BeQuiet, Enermax ETC. möchte, wäre das tolerierbar? Z.b. das Sharkoon WPM600, oder das LC Power LC6600. Selbstverständlich will ich kein fertig gesleevtes NT haben. Das hat einfach 0 wert für mich, und wertloses soll nicht in mein system. Ich lege immer selbst Hand an, also werde ich es auch lieber selber von Hand Sleeven.
> 
> Bevor es wieder zu meckern gibt: Ich weiß dass das bescheuert klingt. Aber mein gesamtes system ist total anders als die systeme anderer. ALLES habe ich von Hand gemacht. beim einbau nie hilfe gehabt, und wo ich nur konnte selbst hand an gelegt. Ein Netzteil einzubauen, das fertig gesleevt ist wäre einfach 08/15 schrott der nicht da rein passt.



Du kannst die fertig sleeves auch ab machen.


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (28. Mai 2015)

Sicher? Ich kann eigentlich wohl davon ausgehen dass die bereits mit Schrumpfschlauch befestigt sind. Und bevor ich mir damit ein brandneues NT ruiniere, weil ich versuche die sleeves zu entfernen......


----------



## Atent123 (28. Mai 2015)

RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich kann eigentlich wohl davon ausgehen dass die bereits mit Schrumpfschlauch befestigt sind. Und bevor ich mir damit ein brandneues NT ruiniere, weil ich versuche die sleeves zu entfernen......



Es gibt hier im Forum glaube ich ein turtorial dazu.


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (28. Mai 2015)

und wo find ich das? Deswegen hatte ich mal einen thread geöffnet. Nur ist da das thema "gewechselt" worden


----------



## gorgeous188 (28. Mai 2015)

Das LC6600 ist wohl nicht so prikelnd, wenn lediglich die Gold Series 9000 empfehlenswert sind.

Ansonsten kannst du in die Liste klicken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-mai-2015-a.html

Oder dir eines von hier aussuchen:


FrozenPie schrieb:


> 1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
> 1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
> 1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
> 1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
> ...


----------



## Venom89 (28. Mai 2015)

Den Rechner möchte ich mal sehen


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2015)

Schau dich doch einfach hier ein wenig um in den Komplett-Zusammenstellungen usw. Da werden je nach Budget und Anwendungszweck die verschiedensten Netzteile empfohlen. Oder hier in diesem Unterforum auch mal ein paar "abseitigere" Modelle diskutiert. Marken, von denen einzelne (!) Netzteile empfohlen werden, sind z.B. Super Flower, Antec, Cooler Master, Corsair, Seasonic, BeQuiet!, LC Power, EVGA...

Wenn du zum Beispiel Google anwirfst und nach Hardwareluxx+Netzteil+Kaufberatung suchst, findest du auch eine gute und aktuelle Liste mit empfehlenswerten Netzteilen dieser und weiterer Hersteller in verschiedenen Kategorien.

Du siehst: es wird nicht immer nur BeQuiet! empfohlen oder nur wenige andere "Premiumhersteller", und durchaus auch nicht nur extrem Hochpreisiges.


----------

